Ask HN: What do you use Python for? - ycombinete
======
brettkromkamp
Knowledge management ([https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/)
and it's GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise)).

